# "Sugar (Gimme Some)"



## unalicious (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a tutorial for one of my favourite looks - it's soft enough to wear during the day, but it dresses up really well for the evening.  Whenever I wear it, I always get complimented on how I look, instead of my make-up.

Here's what I used.





Brushes: 
concealer - MAC 194 
angled contour - MAC 168 
large duo fiber - MAC 187
small duo fiber - MAC 188
2 x shader - MAC 242
small angled shader - MAC 272
flat blender - Bodyshop
2 x small angle - MAC 266





Face:
concealer - MAC Studio Finish in NC30
foundation - Studio Fix in NC30
contour - MAC Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural in Medium Deep
cheek - Nars Blush in Orgasm
highlight - MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Glissade








Eyes:
primer - Urban Decay Primer Potion
shadows/pigments - Entremauve pigment, Vanilla pigment, Shale e/s, Trax e/s
mixing medium - MAC Waterbased Mixing Medium
liner - MAC Fluidline in Macroviolet
brows - MAC Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal/Maple
lashes - Two Faced Lash Injection





Lips: 
liner - Rimmel Exaggerate Full Colour in Addiction
lipstick - MAC lipstick in High Tea
lipgloss - Nars lipgloss in Orgasm

----

Start with a clean and moisturised face.  Use concealer and apply foundation








Contour using the 168 brush to apply Medium Deep just below your cheekbones.  Brush Orgasm blush to the apples of your cheeks with the 187 and use the 188 to apply Glissade to the tops of your cheekbones.











Dab on some UD Primer Potion and use one of the 242 brushes to spread it out in a thin layer over the entire eye, from lashline to brow.  

Using the 272 angled shader, apply Sketch to your crease, or in my case, where your crease should be.  This will help give your eyes better dimension.








Dampen the other 242 brush and pick up a little Vanilla pigment.  I touch my damp brush to the lid of my pigment, and then sweep it back and forth until I have a paste-like consistency to the pigment.  Brush pigment over your lids, stopping where your crease begins.  Let it dry a little.

Use your 272 to brush Trax e/s over 1/2 of your eyelid, blending into the Vanilla pigment.  Sweep it out over where you put down Sketch in back and forth, windshield wiper motions.








Touch your 272 very lightly to Entremauve pigment and pick up a really tiny amount.  Push the edge of your brush into your "outer vee", where your crease is.  Pull your brush out gently to feather the colour out.  Brush a little of the Entremauve over the very outer corner of your lid as well.  For daytime, you can apply just a little bit of the darker pigment, and for night, you can apply a lot more to smoke it up.








The flat blender brush is great for creating a soft transition between your brow colour and your lid colour.  Use the Maple shadow from the Brow Shader to highlight your browbone, then touch a little Vanilla pigment directly under the arch of your brow.

Fill in your brows with Soft Charcoal Brow Shader, using one of the 266 brushes.








Line with Macroviolet Fluidline, using the other 266 brush.  Wing out the end a little past your eye.

Touch the same 266 brush that you used to line, to your Entremauve pigment.  Drag the brush over the Macroviolet to cover it completely.  The Fluidline will help the pigment to stick.








With the first 266 brush that you used on your brows, wipe it clean and pick up some Trax e/s. Apply along lower lashline.

Apply Entremauve pigment to the outer corners of your lower lashline.  I touch the brush to my lashline, and then drag it into Trax to blend.








Curl lashes and brush on 2 coats of Lash Injection.

* Optional step:  Take one of your 266 brushes and wipe it clean.  Picking up some Vanilla pigment, use it to line your lower waterline.  It opens up your eyes and looks a little glamorous.








Line and fill your lips with Rimmel Addiction and apply High Tea lipstick.

Top with coat of Orgasm lipgloss.








Do your hair and you're ready to go!  (I haven't done my hair yet, obviously, lol)

*  Substitutions:  The only colour that's really unique in this look is Trax e/s.  For everything else, you can find substitutes pretty easily.  Any white-gold will work in place of Vanilla, and if you don't have Shale, use a taupe-grey shadow.  Shadowy Lady works well in place of Entremauve.  Don't worry if you don't have Orgasm or Glissade, use any peachy pink blush and whatever your favourite highlighter is.

**  Alternatives:  If I'm going out, I'll apply Trax to 2/3rds of my lid instead of 1/2, and apply more of the Entremauve pigment to create a darker, smokier eye.  Instead of Orgasm lipgloss, I'll use Prrr Lipglass to have a paler, less peachy lip.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 4, 2008)

love the lip color !


----------



## kiran (Jul 5, 2008)

your eyes look sooooo pretty - it's an amazing look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 5, 2008)

i like how dramatic the shape it but it's still a soft look.
great tut


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

i like it, great tutorial and fantastic pictures, thanks!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice look!


----------

